# U.S. Aircraft Crashes in Djibouti, Four Fatalities



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2012)

AFRICOM Press Release 


http://www.africom.mil/getArticle.asp?art=7635

*STUTTGART, Germany,* *Feb 19, 2012 *— During a routine flight, a U.S. military aircraft crashed approximately six miles from the Djibouti International Airport, Djibouti, February 18, 2012. 

All four U.S. military personnel on board died. 

The accident occurred at approximately 8 p.m. local. U.S. military personnel were dispatched to the scene to provide immediate response assistance and secure the crash site. 

A safety board investigation has been initiated to determine the exact cause of the incident. 

The names of the service members will not be released until after the primary next of kin have been notified.​


----------



## Dame (Feb 20, 2012)

May they all rest in peace.
Sincere condolences to the families.


----------



## CDG (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn..... RIP.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Rest in Peace..


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2012)

AFSOC U-28 out of Hurlburt:

RIP Brothers.  

The Department of Defense announced today the deaths of four airmen who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.  They died February 18 when their U-28 aircraft was involved in an accident near Camp Lemonnier, Djibouti, Africa.  The cause of the accident is under investigation. 
            Killed were:
             Capt. Ryan P. Hall, 30, of Colorado Springs, Colo.  He was assigned to the 319th Special Operations Squadron, Hurlburt Field, Fla.
             Capt. Nicholas S. Whitlock, 29, of Newnan, Ga.  He was assigned to the 34th Special Operations Squadron, Hurlburt Field, Fla.
             1st Lt. Justin J. Wilkens, 26, of Bend, Ore.  He was assigned to the 34th Special Operations Squadron, Hurlburt Field, Fla.
             Senior Airman Julian S. Scholten, 26, of Upper Marlboro, Md.  He was assigned to the 25th Intelligence Squadron, Hurlburt Field, Fla.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2012)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## talonlm (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP to all.

Link to a memorial fund here.

Not much in the way of details yet.


----------

